# Xcode enchainement de vues



## dandrimontp (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau dans le domaine et j'ai créé une application avec 3 vues sous xcode pour iphone.
Vue 1, un bouton pour passer à la vue 2
Vue 2, un bouton pour revenir à la vue 1 ou passer à la vue 3
Vue3, un bouton pour revenir à la vue 2

J'ai 2 problèmes.
1) lorsque je passe de la vue1 à la vue2, de la vue 2 à la vue 3,etc... j'ai un bouton BACK qui apparait en haut. J'aimerai ne pas faire apparaitre ce bouton back puisque je le gère dans mon appui (mais laisser le bandeau car je m'en sert).
2) lorsque je passe de la vue1 vers la vue2, la vue2 arrive de droite vers la gauche. Lorsque je veux passer de la vue 2 à la vue1, même chose, la vue1 passe de droite vers la gauche...ce n'est pas joli et ne respecte pas le sens d'un point de vue utilisateur. J'aimerai passer de la vue2 à la vue1 en faisant l'inverse du passage de la vue1 à la vue2.

Quelqu'un saurait il comment je peux régler ces deux problèmes ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rez2a (20 Juin 2012)

Pour le 2, c'est le plus facile à régler, plutôt qu'instancier un nouveau controller correspondant à la vue 1 et qui va se positionner tout en haut du stack de navigation(ce qui le fait arriver par la droite), tu fais un [self popViewController:YES] qui va libérer le controller actuel et revenir à l'ancien qui a déjà été instancié.

Pour le 1, c'est moins facile car pas standard. À moins d'avoir de très bonnes raisons d'aller à l'encontre des standards d'ergonomie d'Apple, il faut les respecter. Et si tu as de très bonnes raisons, dans certains cas il faut un peu se casser la tête pour implémenter un système custom.


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2012)

overload ta navigation bar/controller avec ta propre class qui gere un stack de controller et un history ou tu peux passer a differente etape 20 lignes et c'est carré, la programmation objet c'est comme le Port-salut, c'est écrit dessus


----------



## dandrimontp (20 Juin 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> Pour le 2, c'est le plus facile à régler, plutôt qu'instancier un nouveau controller correspondant à la vue 1 et qui va se positionner tout en haut du stack de navigation(ce qui le fait arriver par la droite), tu fais un [self popViewController:YES] qui va libérer le controller actuel et revenir à l'ancien qui a déjà été instancié.
> 
> Pour le 1, c'est moins facile car pas standard. À moins d'avoir de très bonnes raisons d'aller à l'encontre des standards d'ergonomie d'Apple, il faut les respecter. Et si tu as de très bonnes raisons, dans certains cas il faut un peu se casser la tête pour implémenter un système custom.



Merci pour ces informations...

Comme je suis débutant, pour le point 2, REZ2A, tu peux me guider ?
Comment je fais pour mettre self popViewController:YES sur le bouton ?
Merci.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juin 2012)

Dadrimontp, si tu utilises les Storyboards d'iOS 5, j'ai aucune idée de comment ça marche donc je peux pas t'aider.
Sinon, il te suffit de foutre la ligne que je t'ai donnée dans la méthode appelée lors du touchUpInside sur le UIButton, qui déclenche l'affichage de ta nouvelle vue.


----------



## dandrimontp (21 Juin 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> Dadrimontp, si tu utilises les Storyboards d'iOS 5, j'ai aucune idée de comment ça marche donc je peux pas t'aider.
> Sinon, il te suffit de foutre la ligne que je t'ai donnée dans la méthode appelée lors du touchUpInside sur le UIButton, qui déclenche l'affichage de ta nouvelle vue.



Salut Rez2a,

Oui j'utilise les Storyboards de l'ios 5.

Merci pour ces informations, je m'instruis en flânant des informations à droite et à gauche.
Merci en tout cas pour ces informations...

Connaitrais-tu un bon bouquin sur Xcode (pour les nuls) ???

Merci pour tout les gars !

Bravo pour ce site très complet !


----------

